# Anyone able to name this film?



## Amoeba (Mar 28, 2009)

When I was a kid I watched this film and I have been wanting to watch it again, but it's been so long ago I hardly remember what it was about (hence the reason why I want to watch it again).

I remember it was taped off the television.

I'll try my best to describe it. It was set in the future (not too distant) where children were often designed before conception. Children that were not were often treated as weak, unintelligent, second-class citizens and in adulthood could only get the most menial jobs.

I remember there was a backstory about the main character and his brother, the brother was designed and the main character was not. The brother supposedly had a hereditary condition switched off or removed from his genome, while the main character was often fussed over because his chances of having it were high. However, it was the 'enhanced' brother who ended up suffering from the condition.

The main caharcetr has a lot of ambition and went through some illegal means to buy someone else's identity (someone who was 'enhanced'), to be able to get into more fufilling jobs.

That's about as much as I remember, and I definitely don't remember what happened next or how it ended. The most frustrating part is I don't remeber the title, so until I can find out what it's called I can't look for it.

Anybody able to help?


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you mean Gattaca?


----------



## Amoeba (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you so much! :D

(that front cover looks so cheesy now that I think about it)


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 28, 2009)

No problemo. :)

(haha I know right?)


----------

